# My gouramis



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

We've been battling ich for about a week and a half I think. Most of the spots have dropped off of them, so thats good anyway. I wonder how long it will take until they aren't opaque looking, their feelers heal (they're split and feathered almost) and their fins look not so worn? I know, I'm not done battling this......I'm just curious, if I get the ich under control/gone....how long before they heal completely?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, I tried to get some pictures of what they're looking like.......but they all sucked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

If they get through this period alive I would estimate about a 3 to 4 week recovery until everything grows back.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool, thanks Pete. They are eating, active, and a little more feisty than they've been.....they just look like total crap.


----------

